#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Stroom splitten met euro connectoren

## maarten

Mijn idee is om een dikke stroomkabel door mijn truss te trekken (3x5mm ofzo), en dan op een aantal punten op deze hoofdkabel een euro stekker aan te maken die dan rechstreeks de lichteffecten in kunnen..

 euro          euro          euro
  |             |              |
  |             |              |
====================================  Hoofdkabel

Zoiets dus. Nu moet het natuurlijk wel allemaal veilig en volgens de norm, dus weet iemand of hiervoor iets bestaat ?? dus een soort T-stukje waar je aan drie kanten stroom in kan prikken

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## mark_o

wat voor nut heeft het om 5mm te doen als in de vaste instalatie toch 2.5 is?

Vr.Groet
Mark

----------


## Dj Cross

zodat je er een groot vermogen doorheen kan laten gaan?

----------


## ludwig

DJ Cross, ik denk dat je niet via een forum kan worden geholpen, maar dat je eens bij een pro-collega ten rade moet gaan, anders mag je straks het voorvoegsel uit je naam weglaten...

Iemand moet je vanaf A de uitleg doen, dat gaat wat tijd kosten. Maar zoek iemand die het wil doen.

----------


## Dj Cross

ja, eigenlijk moet het voorvoegsel ook uit mun naam weg maar ja..

----------


## ludwig

Oh, je bent al R.I.P ? Nee, zonder gekheid, ga misschien een tijdje meedraaien met iemand die het klappen van de zweep al kent.

----------


## maarten

Hallo ?? gaat dit gesprek over mijn vraag of over Dj cross ??
zo kom ik niet echt verder :-)

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

En ik vrees ook dat je niet verder komt met deze oplossing...
Wat je wel kan doen is een 400-blok in je truss gooien, maar dat vind ik persoonlijk niet zo handig met afslaande zekeringen e.d. 


mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## sussudio

Als ik de vraag van Maarten goed lees, dan wil hij eigenlijk gewoon 1 kabel met 220V (3 aders) naar boven trekken, met om de zoveel meter een standaard 220v-contrastekker aan die kabel gemonteerd met een kroonsteen ofzo ?

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Iko

heel stom idee misschien maar als je nou bv. om de meter een stekerblokje van 3 ofzo eraan maakt en dan de kabel ook verder door het stekerblokje heen?
dus zo
=======[blokje]=======[blokje2]=======[blokje3]=====enzzzzz.

mzzls Dj Iko

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Dom idee ? Dat is het meest gebruikelijke wat men doet als men om de zoveel meter een fixture in de truss hangt...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Iko

ja ik ben ook maar een beginertje van 14.. dus meestal zijn het niet zulke goeie ideeen van mij..
mzzls Dj Iko

----------


## DeMennooos

Ieder idee is een welkom idee. Ookal wordt het al toegepast of is het domweg niet haalbaar.

Er zijn ook geen domme vragen, wel domme antwoorden...


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Dj Cross

domme vragen niet? een vraag als: is een dap versterker goed? is dit dan in principe een goede vraag?

----------


## maarten

Het is geen domme vraag hoor, of dap versterkers goed zijn..

Aleen als iemand Ja antwoord is het inderdaad een dom antwoord  :Smile: 

Maar goed, Waar haal je die stekkerblokken die je door kan lussen (en ook een beetje stevig zijn) ??, Bij de Gamma/karwei/praxis hebben ze dat soort dingen niet.... en de elektronica zaak in de buurt is ook al geen wonder in dit soort dingen

----------


## Iko

moet je ff bij zo'n bouwbedrijf kijke als je beetje flink stevinge wilt.. van die dingen die als 220 van een krachtstroom kabel af komt..
mzzlss

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Belram Brussels

Waversesteenweg 1600
Chaussée de Wavre 1600
Brussel 1160 Bruxelles
Belgium
Phone: +32 - (0)2.672.95.90
Fax: +32 - (0)2.672.84.97


En vragen naar 3 of 4-weg Keraf Cases.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## ludwig

Hi, Stijn, kan beter, voor podium toch en goedkoper ..

Groet

----------


## Gast1401081

Waarom niet alle 220V kabels er in één keer ingetrokken, en vast getierapt?? Ben je sneller en goedkoper klaar dan met een aftaksysteem in je truss. en 5kwadraat is een rare maat, of 4 of 6 is gangbaar. Maar dan moet je wel terug gaan zekeren, en ben je dus ook weer afhankelijk van klimmende techneuten die een automaatje moeten resettten...

Tuba or not Tuba, that's the question...

----------


## Michel van Ginkel

Mocht je toch per se willen splitten in een kabel heeft de fabrikant Wieland daar leuke systeempjes voor. Compleet met aansluitsnoer, koppelsnoeren, T-stukjes en contactdozen. Worden in kantoren en keukens veel gebruikt.

Nadeel is wel dat je er niet al te veel stroom doorheen kan trekken, ik kan me iets herinneren van 10A max.

Kijk anders ff bij de lokale bouwmarkt, tegenwoordig hebben ze het daar ook bij de keukenverlichting... Schrik niet van de prijs trouwens... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groet,



FOX
DFProductions

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

> citaat:
> Hi, Stijn, kan beter, voor podium toch en goedkoper ..
> 
> Groet



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... moet jij me eens zeggen welke verdeeldozen beter zijn dan Keraf'jes... Flashlight gebruikt ze, EML/VLPS gebruikt ze... (dat wilt idd niet zeggen dat ze goed zijn, maar hier leid je toch iets uit af) Misschien vind jij die rubberen 3-weg verdeeldozen beter (Kalthoff) maar die zijn duurder, en worden zo ontzettend groot als je alledrie de schuko's in gebruik hebt.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Mark Vermeulen

Niet als dat princiepe in een slof vorm gebruikt

Groetjes Mark Vermeulen
maar mijn baas heeft AD en EAW.

----------


## maarten

> citaat:
> Mocht je toch per se willen splitten in een kabel heeft de fabrikant Wieland daar leuke systeempjes voor. Compleet met aansluitsnoer, koppelsnoeren, T-stukjes en contactdozen. Worden in kantoren en keukens veel gebruikt.
> 
> Nadeel is wel dat je er niet al te veel stroom doorheen kan trekken, ik kan me iets herinneren van 10A max.
> 
> Kijk anders ff bij de lokale bouwmarkt, tegenwoordig hebben ze het daar ook bij de keukenverlichting... Schrik niet van de prijs trouwens... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>



Is er al iemand die dit heef getest voor dixo gebruik ??

----------


## ludwig

Wij hebben Wieland ST connectoren en splittertjes in gebruik op onze TL installatie. We gaan het allemaal vervangen want, het is goedkoop, maar geen fluit waard om mobiel te gebruiken. Als je ernaar kijkt is het al kapot, laat staan dat iemand erop trapt of dat het eens valt. Deze systemen zijn eigelijk bestemd  voor vaste installaties in valse plafonds en zo.

----------


## Frank

Het lijkt mij het handigste en veiligste om Schuko kontaktdozen van Hateha hiervoor te gebruiken.
Is een gote slof met 3 220WCd's erin 5x2,5 er naar toe en klaar is kees.

----------


## dj_lucv

kweet niet hoe lang je truss is maar als je nou eens gewoon een goede evrdeeldoos in het midden van je truss hangt met daaraan kabels van verschillende lengtes. Als je een goede verdeeldoos pakt met ontlasters zal het vast wel stevig zijn.

----------


## sparky

Een stroomverdeling d.m.v. lasdoosjes is de manier in vaste installaties. Alleen da's het punt: Hoe vast is je installatie Maarten? Ga je altijd met hetzelfde aantal en dezelfde lampjes op stap en komt daar nooit meer verandering in? Lijkt me heel sterk, alleen als je écht van plan bent jaren met dezelfde setup te draaien kún je voor een 100% vaste oplossing kiezen . Maar zelfs al blijft je setup wel al die tijd vast dan is er nog steeds nix mis met schuko-verdeelblokjes.

----------


## Arjan

> citaat:
> Mijn idee is om een dikke stroomkabel door mijn truss te trekken (3x5mm ofzo), en dan op een aantal punten op deze hoofdkabel een euro stekker aan te maken die dan rechstreeks de lichteffecten in kunnen..
> 
>  euro          euro          euro
>   |             |              |
>   |             |              |
> ====================================  Hoofdkabel
> 
> Zoiets dus. Nu moet het natuurlijk wel allemaal veilig en volgens de norm, dus weet iemand of hiervoor iets bestaat ?? dus een soort T-stukje waar je aan drie kanten stroom in kan prikken
> ...



Misschien begrijp ik het heel erg verkeerd, maar is het dan de bedoeling dat je op deze manier alle lichteffecten tegelijk aanschakeld?? of heb je DMX, zodat je alleen power nodig hebt? 

See ya!

Arjan

----------


## dj_lucv

klink misschien heel simpel maar als je nou gewoon standaard stekkerdozen neemt, die je steeds in elkaar steekt? Misschien kan je ze ook wel binnenin gewoon met 2draden aansluiten:

Ik zou dan wel gewoon proffesionele dozen pakken met

_______             ______
| doos|-------------|doos|--------------- 220
-------             ------

of

_______         |-----|___
| doos|---------    |doos|--------------- 220
-------             ------

----------


## Iko

kijk kijk nu kome de echt snel en simpele maar toch goeie oplossinge.. dat is denk ik het snelste en goed koopst...


greetzz Iko

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

? Had ik dit al niet 'ns voorgesteld? Dit is trouwens hetgeen iedere beetje normale lichtinhanger bouwt op klus...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Robert  R

De vraag die ik net zag lijkt me heel belangrijk. Wil je het allemaal apart schakelen of wil je gewoon alleen vaste prik geven?
Wat mij het beste en het veiligste lijkt is een standaard licht multikabel naar boven trekken. Je hebt daar dan 8 "groepen" in je kabel. Maak dan blokken waar je dmv. bv. harting connectoren kan doorlussen.
Je moet dan bv. per blok 2 "groepen" pakken uit je multi. Je hoeft dan helemaal niet te gaan zitten kloten met automaten in je truss gewoon op je dimmerrack/verdeelkast waar je je harting connector inprikt.
Normaal worden in die blokken altijd contra shuko'tjes gebruikt maar jij kan daar natuurlijk naar eigen wens euro's in maken.

Misschien heb je hier wat aan,

MVG

Robert

----------


## dj_lucv

Heb je het al opgelost of weet je het nog steeds niet?

----------


## FiëstaLj

Zoiets noemen ze een breakout robert..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Robert  R

Je meent het ahh. wat vertel je me nou!!  :Smile:

----------

